# Sticky  Still useful but older threads - things to do before and after arrival



## kaju

I have moved some previously stickied threads so that stickied threads don't take over the whole first page of the forum, and so that there is room for new threads to be stickied! 

These unstickied threads are getting outdated in some respects but still contain much useful information. However, many links are outdated.
*
PLEASE NOTE THAT OFTEN, GOVERNMENT LAWS, REGULATIONS AND PROCEDURES CHANGE OVER TIME - DO NOT RELY ON OLD INFORMATION, INCLUDING THAT GIVEN IN THE BELOW, DATED THREADS.*

*IT IS VERY MUCH IN YOUR OWN INTEREST TO CHECK CURRENT REQUIREMENTS - EITHER CHECK THE CURRENT SITUATION BY ACCESSING THE CURRENT RULES ON OFFICIAL GOVERNMENT WEBSITES, OR FEEL FREE TO START A NEW THREAD AND ASK FOR HELP AND INFORMATION. *

As threads are removed from the stickied thread sections, links to them can be added here by moderators, with a short description when required.

*Pre- and Post-Arrival:*

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ou-need-do-before-you-emigrate.html#post14939
(Written from the perspective of a UK Expat, but still good general information for anyone)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...do-when-you-arrive-parts-1-4-a.html#post15651
Less UK-resident based, for post-arrival information.


----------

